# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی.لطفا کمکم کنید.

## mahsa 74

سلام دوستان.من تا الان زیاد خوب نخوندم اما میخوام دیگه شروع کنم و حسابی بخونم.
من ی برنامه دارم ک 4 ماه تموم دروس 2 دور خونده میشن ک از نت گرفتم.ب ابن صورته ک هر روز زیست و شیمی داره.یک روز در میون زبان خارجه و عربی و یک روز در میون ادبیات و دین و زندگی داره.
حالا بنظر شما من طبق این برنامه بخونم یا اینکه ی کتاب مثلا زیست رو تو چند روز کامل تموم کنم بعد برم سراغ ی کتاب دیگه؟؟؟حسابی گیج شدم!! :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (113): 
لطفا کمکم کنید.ممنون. :Yahoo (8):  :Y (518):

----------


## Harmonica

سعی کنی مخلوط بخونی بهتره ماندگاریش تو ذهن بهتره
تو تست ها هم سعی کن سراسری ها رو کار کنی....
ودیگر هیچ....

----------


## mahsa 74

مخلوط بخونم یعنی چی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mahsa 74

> مخلوط بخونم یعنی چی؟؟؟


منظورت اینه ک از رو برنامه 4 ماهه ک دارم بخونم؟؟؟

----------


## Harmonica

> منظورت اینه ک از رو برنامه 4 ماهه ک دارم بخونم؟؟؟




آره....البته اگه برنامه مورد اعتماده....

----------


## Takfir

اینطوری که شما میگی یک کتاب رو بخونم بعد برم سراغ بقیه برنامه ریزی موازیه و به درد امتحانات مدرسه میخوره!

بهترین کاری که شما میتونی انجام بدی همون پیش رفتن با اون برنامه چهار ماهست!

----------


## presents

امکانش بود برنامه رو خصوصی بزن برام تا بهت بگم چطوریاست

----------


## milad1997

من برنامتونو ندیدم که بگم خوبه که از اون استفاده کنین یا نه؟؟!!

فقط اینو میدونم که روشی که گفتین که یه کتابو تو چند روز بخونین بعد یه کتاب دیگه فقط وقت تلف کردنه به  درد کنکور نمیخوره...اصلا این کارو نکنین   :Y (398):

----------


## ..زهرا..

> من برنامتونو ندیدم که بگم خوبه که از اون استفاده کنین یا نه؟؟!!
> 
> فقط اینو میدونم که روشی که گفتین که یه کتابو تو چند روز بخونین بعد یه کتاب دیگه فقط وقت تلف کردنه به  درد کنکور نمیخوره...اصلا این کارو نکنین


 چون ادم فراموش میکنه مطالبو برااین میگین روش بدیه؟

----------


## Takfir

> چون ادم فراموش میکنه مطالبو برااین میگین روش بدیه؟


اهوم! الان تو یک کتابو خوندی دو ماه دیگه هیچی یادت نمیاد!

----------


## ..زهرا..

> اهوم! الان تو یک کتابو خوندی دو ماه دیگه هیچی یادت نمیاد!


اخه یه چیزمثل جامعه رو مگه نباید یه کتابو ببندی بعداون یکی روبخونی؟

----------


## Ali.psy

برنامتونو پ.خ بفرستید بگم چطوریه اشکالاتشو بگم.و راهنمایی

----------


## ..زهرا..

منم برنامه میخوام ...من همینجوری میخونم بدون برنامه!:yahoo (19):

----------


## Ali.psy

> منم برنامه میخوام ...من همینجوری میخونم بدون برنامه!:yahoo (19):


شما طبق برنامه نوروزی استاد تمنا در سایت انسانی ها که اقا تکفیر عزیز نیز در سایت قرار داده اند میتونید طبق اون پیش برید تا درسارو براحتی جمع کنید

----------


## EDGE98

نمیدونم برنامه تا چقدر اعتماده باید دنبال کسی بری که از این استفاده کرده و ببینی نتیجه گرفته یا نه.حق با دوستانه باید درسارو مخلوطی خوند و یکنواخت خوندن یه کتاب ادمو زده میکنه.

ولی بازندیده سخته نظر بدم در مورد برنامه.

----------


## تندیس

اگه برنامه رو از انجمن گرفته باشی دیدمش خوبه ولی فکرمیکنم یکم سبکه اگه بتونی زود تر تمامش کنی میتونی روی نقاط ضعفت بیشترتمرکز کنی
موفق باشی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## amirbay

عزیز من به برنامه هایی که تو نت هست اعتماد نکن .
این برنامه ها جلمع .ممکن که با ویژگی های تو سازگاری نداشته باشه .بهترین برنامه رو واسه یک نفر فقط خود اون فرد میتونه بنویسه 
اینطوری که بوش میاد زیاد تو نت چرخیدی و برنامه های زیادی رو دیدی.پس با نحوه تنظیم برنامه آشنایی بهت پیشنهاد میکنم که یک بررنامه واسه خودت بنویس 
جاهای که مشکل داشتی از اساتید سایت کمک بخواه

----------


## milad1997

> چون ادم فراموش میکنه مطالبو برااین میگین روش بدیه؟



نه فقط این دلیلم نیست...شاید کسی پیدا بشه که اینطوری بخونه و یادش نره...

دلیل اصلیم اینه که وقتی شما کتاب به کتاب بخونی و ببندی بذاری کنار اونوقت باید کتاب به کتاب هم امتحان بدی....

وقتی قراره تو یه روز چند تا کتاب رو باهم آزمون بدی طبیعتا باید هر روز چند تا کتاب رو باهم بخونین..

اینطوری ذهنتون ظرفیتش بیشتر میشه...یعنی ذهن یاد میگیره  و آماده میشه که تو یه روز  مطالب مثلا 5-6 تا کتاب رو 

که هیچ ربطی به هم ندارن (مثلا فیزیک و دینی و ابیات و ...) رو بتونه طبقه بندی کنه و با فراموش کردن مبحث قبل

 سراغ مطلب جدید بره..

این روش رو تو تست زدن هم بسط میدم...یعنی اگه روزی سه ساعت تست میزنین بهتره این سه ساعت بین 6 درس 

تقسیم بشه و نه سه تا....

----------


## dr.milad

این ک بشینی ی کتاب رو تو چن روز بخونی اولن استرست زیاد میشه چون یهو میبینی 4 روز گذاشتی واسه زیست و هیچی
و همین ک سست میشی چون میگی هنوز وخت هست
من میگن دروس رو متفاوت انتخاب کن و بخون
ولی سعی کن دروسی رو ک میخونی بیشتر روشون تسلط پیدا کن 
نه این ک هدفت این باشه تمومشون کنی 
موفق باشید

----------


## milad1997

> منم برنامه میخوام ...من همینجوری میخونم بدون برنامه!:yahoo (19):



بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم نه تو نت دنبال برنامه بگردین و نه از دوستانتون بخواین...

هیچ کس به اندازه ی خودتون شما رو نمیشناسه..فقط خودتون از نقاط قوت و ضعفتون با خبر هستین...

چند تا ورق a4 بردارین روزایی که تا کنکور باقی مونده رو بنویسین....هر روز رو تعدادی بخش تقسیم کنین 

و در هر روز تعدادی درس بذارین که بخونین....با توجه به ضعف و قوتتون در هر درس اینکارو انجام بدین...

بعد که هر روز برنامتونو نوشتین تا روز آخر اطمینان پیدا کنین که اگه به این برنامتون عمل کنین به همه درسا 

اونطور که میخواین میرسین....بعد برنامتونو بدین یه مشاور خوب و با تجربه ببینه و نقاط ضعف و قوت 

برنامتون و پیشنهاداتشو بهتون بگه....

تو همین فروم خدا رو شکر رتبه برتر و مشاور با تجربه  زیاده بازم اگه پیدا نکردین برنامتونو بدین من یه چند تا 

مشاور میشناسم که میتونن کمک کنن....

----------


## sawyer

> سلام دوستان.من تا الان زیاد خوب نخوندم اما میخوام دیگه شروع کنم و حسابی بخونم.
> من ی برنامه دارم ک 4 ماه تموم دروس 2 دور خونده میشن ک از نت گرفتم.ب ابن صورته ک هر روز زیست و شیمی داره.یک روز در میون زبان خارجه و عربی و یک روز در میون ادبیات و دین و زندگی داره.
> حالا بنظر شما من طبق این برنامه بخونم یا اینکه ی کتاب مثلا زیست رو تو چند روز کامل تموم کنم بعد برم سراغ ی کتاب دیگه؟؟؟حسابی گیج شدم!!
> لطفا کمکم کنید.ممنون.



شاید لازم باشه بعضی مباحثم حذف کنی
از درسایی مث ریاضی و فیزیک
زیستو کامل بخون کامل کامل
ولی نه یه روزه
من گاهی واسه سه صفحه ی زیست دو ساعتم وقتم رفته
مطمین باش اگه نصف مطالبو با عمق 100 % بدونی بهتر از دونستنه کل مطالبه با عمق 30 %
ولی بازم میگم . حتی اگه شده دو ساعت دیرتر بخابی زیستو تموم کن
چون سوالاش تماما ترکیبیه 
اگ هدفت تموم کردن باشه فقط به تموم کردن فکر میکنی و اگه هدفت کنکوری خوندن باشه فقط بعد ازفهمیدن یه صفحه صفحه ی بعدو شروع میکنی
حتما به ضرایب توجه کن
به یه چیز حواست باشه
انگیزه
این روزا روزای بی انگیزه شدنه و رفتن به فکر سال بعد

----------


## elanaz

*دوست عزیزم اول برو بودجه بندی ها رو نگاه کن تا یه سری مطالب رو حذف کنی...
االبته اگه فک می کنی نمیتونی تموم کنی
بعد مطالبی  رو ک میخوای بخونی ردیف کن قشنگ توی ی برگه بنویس...
زمان خوندنش رو هم قرار بده فرضا فصل 1 تا 3 زیست هفته اول اینطوری...
اینم بگم برنامه های اینترنتی زیاد خوب نیس چون با شما سازگار نیس...اول به خودت اعتماد کنموفق باشی*

----------


## Mohammad.h

من فک میکنم مثل من یه درسو تموم کن بعد برو سراغ یه درس دیگه ولی تست و مرور تو برنامت بزار ک فراموششون نکنی اینطور خیالت راحته که یه درسو کامل خوندی مثلا دینی 3 سالو با هم بخون

----------


## shima..

عمومیاتو هر روز بخون! روزی 1 ساعت!
اختصاصیا هم روزی 2 تا یا 3 تا! بستگی به تواناییت داره! چون یکم این برنامه سنگینه!

----------


## mahsa 74

از همتون بخاطر راهنمایی هاتون ممنونم.مرسی. :Y (592):

----------


## mahsa 74

> شاید لازم باشه بعضی مباحثم حذف کنی
> از درسایی مث ریاضی و فیزیک
> زیستو کامل بخون کامل کامل
> ولی نه یه روزه
> من گاهی واسه سه صفحه ی زیست دو ساعتم وقتم رفته
> مطمین باش اگه نصف مطالبو با عمق 100 % بدونی بهتر از دونستنه کل مطالبه با عمق 30 %
> ولی بازم میگم . حتی اگه شده دو ساعت دیرتر بخابی زیستو تموم کن
> چون سوالاش تماما ترکیبیه 
> اگ هدفت تموم کردن باشه فقط به تموم کردن فکر میکنی و اگه هدفت کنکوری خوندن باشه فقط بعد ازفهمیدن یه صفحه صفحه ی بعدو شروع میکنی
> ...


سلام.ممنون از راهنماییت.بنظرت چ مباحثی زیاد مهم نیستن ک حذفشون کنم و چ مباحثی رو حتما بخونم.
اره زیست رو باید حتما خوب بخونم و کامل چون سوالاش ترکیبیه.
انگیزه رو ک چ عرض کنم!! :Yahoo (76): اما اصلا نمیتونم ب سال دیگه فکر کنم.بقول امضای شما یا باید امسال قبول شم یا بمیرم.واقعا!:yahoo (19):

----------


## mahsa 74

> من فک میکنم مثل من یه درسو تموم کن بعد برو سراغ یه درس دیگه ولی تست و مرور تو برنامت بزار ک فراموششون نکنی اینطور خیالت راحته که یه درسو کامل خوندی مثلا دینی 3 سالو با هم بخون


منم قبلا همین کارو میکردم.اما راستش یکم تنبلی میکردم و اگه ی درسو میذاشتم 3 روز تموم کنم تا 6 روز کشش میدادم و تمومش نمیکردم!! :Yahoo (9): از طرفی هم میترسم ک مطالبو فراموش کنم.البته خب شاید شما با من فرق داری و با این روش راحت تری و میتونی درست انجامش بدی. از راهنماییت ممنونم. :Yahoo (45):

----------


## mahsa 74

> *دوست عزیزم اول برو بودجه بندی ها رو نگاه کن تا یه سری مطالب رو حذف کنی...
> االبته اگه فک می کنی نمیتونی تموم کنی
> بعد مطالبی  رو ک میخوای بخونی ردیف کن قشنگ توی ی برگه بنویس...
> زمان خوندنش رو هم قرار بده فرضا فصل 1 تا 3 زیست هفته اول اینطوری...
> اینم بگم برنامه های اینترنتی زیاد خوب نیس چون با شما سازگار نیس...اول به خودت اعتماد کنموفق باشی*


ممنون از راهنماییت. :Yahoo (45): اره.درسته.
البته این برنامه رو خودم ی مقدار تغییرش دادم.

----------


## sawyer

> سلام.ممنون از راهنماییت.بنظرت چ مباحثی زیاد مهم نیستن ک حذفشون کنم و چ مباحثی رو حتما بخونم.
> اره زیست رو باید حتما خوب بخونم و کامل چون سوالاش ترکیبیه.
> انگیزه رو ک چ عرض کنم!!اما اصلا نمیتونم ب سال دیگه فکر کنم.بقول امضای شما یا باید امسال قبول شم یا بمیرم.واقعا!:yahoo (19):


فیزیک : اینارو بخون: نوسان / موج مکانیکی /پیش دو / معناطیس / القا / گرما / (اگ وقت کردی نور و آینه و مدار )
اینا فصلایین که فقط باس اطلاعاتو بذاری تو فرمول ( آینه و مدار رو گاج ذوب کرده )
نوسانو خوب خوب خوب بخون
پایه و اساس دو فصل بعدشه
خود کرمانشاهی یا شهرستانای و شهرای کرمانشاه...
یا بهتر بپرسم : منطقه دوعی یا سه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Armaghan

بنظرم برنامه ای خوبه که مثل برنامه مدرسه در روز شامل چند درس باشه و در طول هفته هم تمام درسها را یکدور پوشش بده.برنامه کنکورتجربیها هم برای دروس اختصاصی بهتره اینطوری باشه:  زیست و شیمی هر روز و ریاضی و فیزیک یکروز درمیان - دو تا درس عمومی هم در یکروز و دوتا عمومی دیگه روز بعدش. که در کل میشه سه تا اختصاصی و دو تا عمومی در روز.اینطوری متنوع که باشه آدم خسته و دلزده نمیشه و طول هفته  روی همه ی دروس کار میشه و جمعه ها را هم میشه گذاشت برای مرور و جبران عقب افتادگیها و بچه هایی که کنکور آزمایشی دارند هم به کنکور آزمایشی شون می پردازند.

----------


## mahsa 74

> فیزیک : اینارو بخون: نوسان / موج مکانیکی /پیش دو / معناطیس / القا / گرما / (اگ وقت کردی نور و آینه و مدار )
> اینا فصلایین که فقط باس اطلاعاتو بذاری تو فرمول ( آینه و مدار رو گاج ذوب کرده )
> نوسانو خوب خوب خوب بخون
> پایه و اساس دو فصل بعدشه
> خود کرمانشاهی یا شهرستانای و شهرای کرمانشاه...
> یا بهتر بپرسم : منطقه دوعی یا سه؟؟؟؟


ممنون.باشه.ریاضی چی؟؟واسه ریاضی چ مباحثی رو بخونم ک زیاد میاد ازشون؟؟؟یکم هم اسون باشه!!:yahoo (4):
ن من خود کرمانشاه نیستم.منطقه 3 هستم.چطور؟؟

----------


## mahsa 74

> بنظرم برنامه ای خوبه که مثل برنامه مدرسه در روز شامل چند درس باشه و در طول هفته هم تمام درسها را یکدور پوشش بده.برنامه کنکورتجربیها هم برای دروس اختصاصی بهتره اینطوری باشه:  زیست و شیمی هر روز و ریاضی و فیزیک یکروز درمیان - دو تا درس عمومی هم در یکروز و دوتا عمومی دیگه روز بعدش. که در کل میشه سه تا اختصاصی و دو تا عمومی در روز.اینطوری متنوع که باشه آدم خسته و دلزده نمیشه و طول هفته  روی همه ی دروس کار میشه و جمعه ها را هم میشه گذاشت برای مرور و جبران عقب افتادگیها و بچه هایی که کنکور آزمایشی دارند هم به کنکور آزمایشی شون می پردازند.


مرسی.اره این برنامه هم تقریبا همینطوره.فقط جمعه ها خالی نیست و جمعه روهم درس گذاشته.

----------

